# a la brasa



## Eva Maria

Estoy intentando encontrar una manera de traducir "carne a la brasa" o "verduras a la brasa" sin utilizar "grilled".

Is there another way to say it? ¿Una forma que indique que se asa sobre brasas?

EM


----------



## Filis Cañí

Barbecued. (A la barbacoa.)


----------



## Eva Maria

Eva Maria said:


> Estoy intentando encontrar una manera de traducir "carne a la brasa" o "verduras a la brasa" sin utilizar "grilled".
> 
> Is there another way to say it? ¿Una forma que indique que se asa sobre brasas?


"Charcoled meat" o "Charcoled vegetables" serían correctos?

Y "Charcoal grilled"?

EM


----------



## Bilma

grilled vegetables

Check this link
http://bbq.about.com/cs/vegetables/a/aa052497.htm


----------



## Eva Maria

Filis Cañí said:


> Barbecued. (A la barbacoa.)


FC Triana,

Sí, pero prefiero que quede claro que están asados a la brasa:

"Charcoal grilled veal"


Bilma said:


> grilled vegetables
> 
> Check this link
> From Asparagus to Zucchini: The Ultimate Guide to Grilling Vegetables


Thanks Bilma!

Pero para indicar que han sido asados sobre brasas, en lugar de a la parrilla, pondré "charcoal grilled vegetables".


----------



## Filis Cañí

_Barbecued_ sólo puede ser sobre brasas, pero si no le gusta la palabra, eso de _charcoal grilled_ no me convence. Sería más bien _veal grilled over charcoal_, o algo parecido.


----------



## JanetF

No, charcoal-grilled veal or charcoal-grilled vegetables is absolutely fine.


----------



## Eva Maria

JanetF said:


> No, charcoal-grilled veal or charcoal-grilled vegetables is absolutely fine.


 
Janet,

Thanks for your better-late-than-never confirmation!

Al final puse - ages ago -  "charcoal-grilled" para diferenciarlo de un simple "grilled".

EM


----------



## JanetF

Ah!  I hadn't realised until you pointed it out how old this thread is!  I joined it because k-in-sc had responded to it today, so it was at the top of the board!  Nice to see you finally went with charcoal-grilled, though!!


----------



## Eva Maria

k-in-sc said:


> "Hurry on down to Hardee's, where the burgers are charcoal-broiled!"


 
K-in-sc,

I didn't notice you'd finally answered me after all these months until JanetF told me!

No pensé en "charcoal-broiled", que también podría haber quedado bien. Literalmente es "asar a la parrilla sobre brasas". Perfecto!

EM

PS: Suerte que ya hemos comido!


----------



## k-in-sc

Yeah, I figured you were done with the subject, I just suggested it for posterity.


----------



## Eva Maria

k-in-sc said:


> Yeah, I figured you were done with the subject, I just suggested it for posterity.


 
Dear K,

Thanks all the same! Tu opinión siempre es útil!

For post-erity, then, hehehe!

Cheers!

EM


----------



## jalibusa

"Brasas" provienen de leña que se está quemando en el momento; el charcoal es un pobre sustituto que aunque suministra las calorías necesarias, padece total ausencia de humo que aporta buena parte del sabor. Carne a las brasas? *"beef roasted on a wood fire".*


----------



## Fantasmagórico

jalibusa said:


> "Brasas" provienen de leña que se está quemando en el momento; el charcoal es un pobre sustituto que aunque suministra las calorías necesarias, padece total ausencia de humo que aporta buena parte del sabor. Carne a las brasas? *"beef roasted on a wood fire".*



  Could it be “ember”?
  I think the problem here is how to differentiate between a piece of burning wood, and the already burnt charcoal sold in bags at supermarkets.
  Is there any way in English to make this distinction?


----------



## jalibusa

I thought about "embers" but that is mostly associated (in my understanding) with cozy fireplaces and fond memories; I've seen "hot coals" for "brasas" but I feel it doesn't quite make it.


----------



## Eva Maria

jalibusa said:


> "Brasas" provienen de leña que se está quemando en el momento; el charcoal es un pobre sustituto que aunque suministra las calorías necesarias, padece total ausencia de humo que aporta buena parte del sabor. Carne a las brasas? *"beef roasted on a wood fire".*


 
Jalibusa,

Ayvá, pues tienes razón! Se refiere a "brasas de fuego de leña", no de "carbones". Desde luego que ambas son brasas, pero no son igual! El humo de leña le da a la carne ese aroma y sabor inimitables. "Roasted on a wood fire" hubiera sido la buena traducción!!!!!!!!!!

Comprobando esto, me he topado con "Wood-fired veal". Interesting!

Thanks!

EM


----------



## k-in-sc

"Wood-fired veal," ew, there has to be a better way to say it ...


----------



## lapachis8

Hola:

Según esta definición:

*broiled*
_adjective_cooked by radiant heat (as over a grill) 


WordNet® 3.0, © 2006 by Princeton University.

Podría convenirte:

charcoal-broiled

Te recomendaría que con todas las opciones que tienes, preguntaras en el English-only forum.
Saludos


----------



## Eva Maria

lapachis8 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Según esta definición:
> 
> *broiled*
> _adjective_cooked by radiant heat (as over a grill)
> 
> 
> WordNet® 3.0, © 2006 by Princeton University.
> 
> Podría convenirte:
> 
> charcoal-broiled
> 
> Te recomendaría que con todas las opciones que tienes, preguntaras en el English-only forum.
> Saludos


 
Queridísima Lapachis,

Gracias, pero ¡ay! "Alea jacta est" (La suerte está echada, porque ya entregué la traducción hace meses, y ni siquiera me acuerdo cúal fue!!!!!). Ergo, que se tendrán que comer la carne de ternera tal como esté, jajajajaja!

NOTA PARA LA POSTERIDAD: Para otros sufridos traductores/as en situación de tirarse de los pelos pensando en cómo traducir "a la brasa" pero de "fuego de leña" véase sugerencia de Jalibusa *Roasted on a wood* *fire*

Y besos para ti, Lapachis!

EM


----------



## k-in-sc

"Roasted" ... why "roasted'' when we have ''grilled'' and ''broiled''? Roasted implies that the food is surrounded by the heat, i.e. in an oven; grilled and broiled are for when it is over or under the heat source.


----------



## jalibusa

"Broiled" would never be from a wood fire.
"Grilled" means you have a metal grid, grill, parrilla, whatever and the beef sitting horizontal.
"Roasted" covers all possibilities including beef vertically supported next to the brasas by a cruciform frame- oh, dear, a whole cordero a las brasas!!!


----------



## zumac

Quote:
Originally Posted by *jalibusa* 

 
"Broiled" would never be from a wood fire.
......

What makes you say that?

To broil means "to cook by exposing to a flame or other direct source of direct heat", according to Webster's.

Are you saying that we couldn't get a wood fire hot enough to broil? My father didn't like using charcoal, and used firewood in our outdoor fireplace to grill/broil many kinds of meats.

Saludos.


----------



## Bill Osler

I'm not sure this is quite right as a translation, but there is a restaurant in our area that boasts of its "fire roasted" menu items.  I've always thought the term sounded a bit odd, but the restaurant is very proud of their hickory and oak wood fire in the kitchen.  They have "fire roasted vegetables" and various meat dishes.


----------



## pecosita

Charbroiled = A las brasas


----------



## parhuzam

Eva,

To be in true idiomatic form... it would be _"veal grilled on a wood fire."_
The burnning wood will turn to "brasas"... that is where the wood aroma permeates the juicy sinews of the meat.

I fire up the wood... and there is a point when it will be more aroma than smoke... that is when the heat hugs the meat.... truly a culinary art.

_____________________
Keeping with the food theme.....I noticed this is a rehash of an old thread....but there is my contribution to the melange.

Saludos.

párhuzam.


----------



## JanetF

Wood-fired veal sounds as if a calf has had a scary experience down in the forest ...


----------



## Eva Maria

parhuzam said:


> Eva,
> 
> To be in true idiomatic form... it would be _"veal grilled on a wood fire."_
> The burnning wood will turn to "brasas"... that is where the wood aroma permeates the juicy sinews of the meat.
> 
> I fire up the wood... and there is a point when it will be more aroma than smoke... that is when the heat hugs the meat.... truly a culinary art.
> 
> _____________________
> Keeping with the food theme.....I noticed this is a rehash of an old thread....but there is my contribution to the melange.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Párhuzam, K-in-sc, Jalibusa & All the rest (put your name here),

Tras profundas elucubraciones y prolongadas meditaciones, y tras leer todos vuestros posts-rollo - incluidos los míos - he llegado a la siguiente conclusión:

- "Veal grilled on a wood fire" = Asado a la parrilla / A la parrilla sobre fuego de leña

- "Veal roasted on a wood fire" = Asado sobre fuego de leña (pero no se sabe cómo; ¿con ayuda de un espetón o similar?)

Thanks to all!

Os he estado dando la brasa, lo sé.

Eva Maria


----------



## jalibusa

zumac said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jalibusa*
> 
> 
> "Broiled" would never be from a wood fire.
> ......
> 
> What makes you say that?
> 
> To broil means "to cook by exposing to a flame or other direct source of direct heat", according to Webster's.
> 
> Are you saying that we couldn't get a wood fire hot enough to broil? My father didn't like using charcoal, and used firewood in our outdoor fireplace to grill/broil many kinds of meats.
> Saludos.


 
Hey, Zumac
Far be it from me to challenge Mr. Webster, but "to cook by exposing to a flame or other direct source of direct heat" pretty much covers any cooking done without a container (I assume a container would make the heat "indirect"). In my limited understanding I will accept Mr.Hotpoint's definition of "broiling" as engraved in his excellent appliances: "heat radiating from above", which you cannot do with leña.


----------



## parhuzam

Pardon me, *Jalibusa*.... but you can certainly "broil with leña... our progeny...since many a millennia....and surely before "Mr. Hotpoint".. has used the wood burning broiling technique.... heat radiating from the side with a vertical fire. A system that to this day I use in my fireplace....The meat is broiled to perfection next to a fire produced by "leña."

I agree  with *JanetF* that "wood fired veal" sounds like a calf caught in a forest fire. 

Creative menu writing has changed "dead calf" to veal grilled on a wood fire...... my knife and fork stand ready.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Esta cadena, que empezó allá por el mes de mayo, cuando hace la calor,  cuando canta la calandria y también el ruiseñor, parece dar a entender que la brasa es sólo de leña. Pues bien, es de carbón, sea vegetal o mineral.


----------



## jalibusa

Tiene razón don Manuel: brasa es brasa, pero brasa p'al asado, y pa qu'el asado quede bien, ha de ser solamente de madera, más mejor si es de madera de ley (curupay, quebracho, espinillo, otras). El humo que dicha brasa desprende, aporta el sabor que le está negado al carbón vegetal; en cuanto a la alternativa del coke, he sabido de gente que fué arrestada e incomunicada por hacer asado con carbón mineral. Ah, y lo que canta con la calor es la chicharra.


----------



## zumac

jalibusa said:


> Tiene razón don Manuel: brasa es brasa, pero brasa p'al asado, y pa qu'el asado quede bien, ha de ser solamente de madera, más mejor si es de madera de ley (curupay, quebracho, espinillo, otras). El humo que dicha brasa desprende, aporta el sabor que le está negado al carbón vegetal; en cuanto a la alternativa del coke, he sabido de gente que fué arrestada e incomunicada por hacer asado con carbón mineral. Ah, y lo que canta con la calor es la chicharra.


Hasta hace unos años, yo pensaba igual, que el homo de la brasa de una buena leña le daba sabor a la carne.

Pero, un día en casa de un amigo ingeniero, que nos invitó a su "barbecue", me di cuenta que su asador no tenía ni leña, ni carbón de ninguna clase. Era un asador de gas que calentaba unas piedras que simulaban carbón. Le comenté lo del sabor del humo de una buena leña, y me dió una explicación larga cuya idea era así. El famoso sabor se daba por la grasa de la carne que goteaba sobre la leña/carbón/piedra produciendo el homo que a su vez le daba sabor a la carne.

Lo pensé, y creo que mi amigo tienía razón.

Saludos.


----------



## Bill Osler

jalibusa said:


> Tiene razón don Manuel: brasa es brasa, pero brasa p'al asado, y pa qu'el asado quede bien, ha de ser solamente de madera, más mejor si es de madera de ley (curupay, quebracho, espinillo, otras). El humo que dicha brasa desprende, aporta el sabor que le está negado al carbón vegetal; en cuanto a la alternativa del coke, he sabido de gente que fué arrestada e incomunicada por hacer asado con carbón mineral. Ah, y lo que canta con la calor es la chicharra.



I hope this is not too far off topic:
I have note seen a construction like *p'al asado, y pa qu'el asado quede bien* before.
What are p'al and qu'el?
Thanks.


----------



## mojavesam

In AE we also used flame broiled as alternative expression for grilled, or barbecued.  Flame broiled is a better choice especially if the fuel is wood, and it sounds more appetizing.


----------



## JanetF

At the risk of putting the cat among the pigeons even more, it's worth remembering that if you are translating for a non-North American English readership, 'broiled' means nothing!  In the rest of the English-speaking world, we say 'grilled' when the Americans say 'broiled'.


----------



## Eva Maria

JanetF said:


> At the risk of putting the cat among the pigeons even more, it's worth remembering that if you are translating for a non-North American English readership, 'broiled' means nothing! In the rest of the English-speaking world, we say 'grilled' when the Americans say 'broiled'.


 
Dear Janet,

Interesting comments!

Pero a estas alturas del año, los comensales no sólo se habrán comido ya todas las existencias de carne de ternera del restaurante en cuestión - tanto si las asaron a fuego de leña, de carbón, ahumadas con madera de haya o simplemente a la parrilla -, sino que incluso yo misma ya me he comido hace tiempo lo que me pagaron por traducir el sabroso plato!

Love,

EM

PS: But I love reading your finely ironical all-British writings!


----------



## JanetF

Thanks, Eva María!  I wish I could be enjoying a lovely juicy steak cooked, broiled, grilled, barbequed or otherwise prepared on wood, coals or any other material ...


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Bill Osler said:


> I hope this is not too far off topic:
> I have note seen a construction like *p'al asado, y pa qu'el asado quede bien* before.
> What are p'al and qu'el?
> Thanks.



 p'al asado = para el asado
  pa qu'el asado quede bien = para que el asado quede bien

  It sure sounds to you as another language, but think of a cowboy speaking. 
  Jalibusa is just speaking as a countryside man who really knows what it takes to make a truly good "asado"... something that urban people will never fully understand.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

A) El coke es un combustible artificial que se obtiene calentando carbón en ausencia de aire y oxigeno, o resulta como subproducto (creo) de otros procesos. Yo hablaba de carbón, carbón, por la gloria de Cotón. Es decir,  antracita, hulla o carbón de piedra. Por razones prácticas, no el grafito ni los diamantes.
B) La cigrarra, cantar, cantar, lo que se dice cantar... Pues bueno. En cuanto a la calandria, mi cita no era exacta:

_Que por mayo era, por mayo,
cuando hace la calor,
cuando los trigos encañan
y están los campos en flor,
cuando canta la calandria
y responde el ruiseñor,
cuando los enamorados
van a servir al amor;
sino yo, triste, cuitado,
que vivo en esta prisión;
que ni sé cuándo es de día
ni cuándo las noches son,
sino por una avecilla
que me cantaba al albor.
Matómela un ballestero;
déle Dios mal galardón._
_Anónimo. Siglo XIV - XV._
C) Que aproveche la carne, asada con lo que mejor convenga.
Ciao
Manuel​


----------



## Fantasmagórico

zumac said:


> Hasta hace unos años, yo pensaba igual, que el homo de la brasa de una buena leña le daba sabor a la carne.
> 
> Pero, un día en casa de un amigo ingeniero, que nos invitó a su "barbecue", me di cuenta que su asador no tenía ni leña, ni carbón de ninguna clase. Era un asador de gas que calentaba unas piedras que simulaban carbón. Le comenté lo del sabor del humo de una buena leña, y me dió una explicación larga cuya idea era así. El famoso sabor se daba por la grasa de la carne que goteaba sobre la leña/carbón/piedra produciendo el homo que a su vez le daba sabor a la carne.
> 
> Lo pensé, y creo que mi amigo tienía razón.
> 
> Saludos.



 Si la madera no influyera para nada en el sabor, tal vez no fuese necesario un barril de madera para añejar un buen vino, por ejemplo. 
  La diferencia debe ser evidente para un paladar entrenado, supongo yo. Se trata de un asunto muy subjetivo; pero en un sentido contrario, en mi país existe la creencia de que el asado preparado por los trabajadores de la construcción (llamado "asado de obra") es de los más sabrosos, y algunas personas explican esto por los elementos presentes en la madera que ellos usan (como cal y cemento) 
  ¿Cómo puede probarse la veracidad de esto? No hay manera... y lo mismo pienso de la teoría de tu amigo ingeniero.
  Un saludo,
  Fantasmagórico.


----------



## zumac

Fantasmagórico said:


> Si la madera no influyera para nada en el sabor, tal vez no fuese necesario un barril de madera para añejar un buen vino, por ejemplo.
> La diferencia debe ser evidente para un paladar entrenado, supongo yo. Se trata de un asunto muy subjetivo; pero en un sentido contrario, en mi país existe la creencia de que el asado preparado por los trabajadores de la construcción (llamado "asado de obra") es de los más sabrosos, y algunas personas explican esto por los elementos presentes en la madera que ellos usan (como cal y cemento)
> ¿Cómo puede probarse la veracidad de esto? No hay manera... y lo mismo pienso de la teoría de tu amigo ingeniero.
> Un saludo,
> Fantasmagórico.


Gracias, Fantasmagórico.
Tienes razón. muy dificil de comprobar. Habría que manderles la teoría al programa de televisión llamado "Mythbusters" en el Discovery Channel.

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¿Nadie ha advertido el olor de la leña quemada en un chimenea? Yo distingo el de la leña de olivo, y el de los haces de sarmientos de vid, que es delicioso. Y ahí no hay grasa que caiga sobre las brasas, ni vestigios de yeso o cemento.
Algo tendrá le leña...


----------



## Eva Maria

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿Nadie ha advertido el olor de la leña quemada en un chimenea? Yo distingo el de la leña de olivo, y el de los haces de sarmientos de vid, que es delicioso. Y ahí no hay grasa que caiga sobre las brasas, ni vestigios de yeso o cemento.
> Algo tendrá le leña...


 
Querido Manuel,

Ahí está el quid de la cuestión! Sería la combinación de la grasa y los jugos de la carne (de cada tipo de carne) con el humo espeso y aromático de la madera (de cada tipo de madera) la que daría ese sabor y aroma característico de "a la brasa".

EM


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

jalibusa said:


> Tiene razón don Manuel: brasa es brasa, pero brasa p'al asado, y pa qu'el asado quede bien, ha de ser solamente de madera, más mejor si es de madera de ley (curupay, quebracho, espinillo, otras). El humo que dicha brasa desprende, aporta el sabor que le está negado al carbón vegetal; en cuanto a la alternativa del coke, he sabido de gente que fué arrestada e incomunicada por hacer asado con carbón mineral. Ah, y lo que canta con la calor es la chicharra.


 
Para no dejar las cosas a medidas:
1. '...brasa pa'l asado, y pa' qu'el asa'o que'e bien...'
2. '...madera de ley (...carrasca o encina, olivo, pino tea, tocón de cepa, ...)'


----------



## jalibusa

Manuel G. Rey said:


> A) El coke es un combustible artificial que se obtiene calentando carbón en ausencia de aire y oxigeno, o resulta como subproducto (creo) de otros procesos. Yo hablaba de carbón, carbón, por la gloria de Cotón. Es decir, antracita, hulla o carbón de piedra. Por razones prácticas, no el grafito ni los diamantes.
> B) La cigrarra, cantar, cantar, lo que se dice cantar... Pues bueno. En cuanto a la calandria, mi cita no era exacta:
> 
> _Que por mayo era, por mayo,_
> _cuando hace la calor,_
> _cuando los trigos encañan_
> _y están los campos en flor,_
> _cuando canta la calandria_
> _y responde el ruiseñor,_
> _cuando los enamorados_
> _van a servir al amor;_
> _sino yo, triste, cuitado,_
> _que vivo en esta prisión;_
> _que ni sé cuándo es de día_
> _ni cuándo las noches son,_
> _sino por una avecilla_
> _que me cantaba al albor._
> _Matómela un ballestero;_
> _déle Dios mal galardón._
> _Anónimo. Siglo XIV - XV._
> C) Que aproveche la carne, asada con lo que mejor convenga.
> Ciao
> 
> Manuel​


Manuel, gracias por citar ese poema; el encontrar en el mismo párrafo *"la"* calor, calandrias y la mística del asado me llevó a imaginar una escena netamente gauchesca que no lograba entender cómo podía provenir de España, con el agregado de que ignoraba que hubiera calandrias en la Piel de Toro. En el Río de la Plata se dice a menudo "la" calor cuando ésta resulta agobiante y es bajo esas condiciones que canta (o algo así) la chicharra, y su sonido y las calores van siempre juntos.


----------



## k-in-sc

Qué interesante! Pero no hace tanto/tanta calor en mayo en gaucholandia, o sí?


----------



## jalibusa

En mayo y en el Sur no suelen darse esas grandes calores, ya ha pasado lo peor del verano, y en tierra de quien escribió el poema se estarían dando apenas los primeros calores; "*la* calor" en el siglo XV posiblemente no agregara magnitud, el femenino debía ser el uso habitual.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

En algunos sitios de España, como mi admirada Sevilla, distinguen entre 'el calor' que se puede aguantar; 'la calor, que es cuando la cosa se pone mal; y 'las calores' que es lo que ya no se puede describir.
En cuanto al calor que pudiera hacer en un mayo de los siglos XIV o XV, no me hago ni idea. A lo mejor es que ya había empezado el cambio climático. 
Al poeta hay que dejar algunas libertades. Por ejemplo, que los enamorados sirviesen al amor en mayo ¿Que hay de los otros once meses?


----------

